# Anyone else have experience with Soft Tap permanent make up



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I had my eyeliner done yesterday and owie. My eyes are very puffy and tender today, but when it heals it is going to be so wonderful to not have to put eyeliner on anymore. Just wondering if anyone has had the soft tap eyeliner done and if you are pleased with your results. Also how long have you had it done and how much fading have you experienced.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had my eyeliner done about 7-8 yrs now. There is little to no
fading thus far, but I stay out of the sun and wear shades when I 
am in it. You'll love it in a day or two.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had my eye liner, eye brows and lips done a year and a half ago. The liner and brows are good, but I don't think you can really see the lips - and that hurt the most!!!

You're gonna love it! remember to keep your eyes moist and don't let the water from the shower run on your face. Be careful not to get an infection for the next few days.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I gotta tell you, I'm leery of permanent makeup. Anyone willing to post pics of the final results? I'd be very interested in seeing what it actually looks like.

Josie says: Don't even think about it mom, I'm not wearing no makeup!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

> I gotta tell you, I'm leery of permanent makeup. Anyone willing to post pics of the final results? I'd be very interested in seeing what it actually looks like.
> 
> Josie says: Don't even think about it mom, I'm not wearing no makeup![/B]



I'll take some pictures tonight and then wait a few weeks and take a few more. It doesn't look bad right now Im just really puffy. From what I see so far Im going to be happy with the results. (Just a note I had the Soft Tap method done and they used a topical numbing agent so it didn't really hurt while she was applying the pigment just sore when the numbing wore off.) I don't think I could have handled the regualar tattoo rotary tool. I have two tattoos and I couldn't imagine them using that tool on my eyes.


Come on Josie you would look good in a little makeup


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oooo, I wanna see pics. That would be so convenient. Eye make-up is really the only make-up I wear everyday. I have VERY light eyes (very light blue) and blond eye-lashes, sort of deep-set eyes...I HAVE to wear under-eye consealer and eyeliner and mascara. I look like a monster without it, lol. On a public day I'll wear blush and lipstick. I never wear foundation (but have tried Daisy's mineral stuff recently and like it). 

I used to get my lashes tinted years ago. But now that I'm an old lady they are more prone to breakage and I'm afraid I'll damage them too much.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my face!!!! This is just to show the permanent make up - which you're not supposed to be able to see anyway!!!! All I wear is mascara on my face and a tinted moisturizer :brownbag: 

[attachment=27917:Me.jpg]
[attachment=27918:My_eyes.jpg]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW that looks so natural!! I really like it!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow - that's really cool
was it expensive?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey, that looks great! Is it black? It almost looks like it has a navy tint...how much? If you don't mind me being nosey. Is it cheaper if you only get top lids? I don't wear liner on the bottom, lol.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know what anyone else paid, but I had mine done by a woman 60 miles away from here who is "supposed to be one of the best" that's what I've heard anyway. She teaches the technique and has been doing it for years now.

She charges $600 for brows, $650 for liner and $650 for lips. I felt extravagant last year and spent my income tax refund.  she gives discounts sometimes too.

I've seen it advertised for like $400 per application, but I felt very comfortable going to someone with so much experience.

Oh, and it's not black - she mixed colors to come up with what she thought would be best for my coloring. Cool, eh?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Wow, Pat, that looks awesome! Thanks so much for posting pics! 

Plus, if you divide $650 out, considering it takes me about 10 minutes to get my eyeliner right, and I'd be wearing it every day, for the next 10 years....that's $1.07 per hour, which makes no sense....lemme try again....18 cents a day for eyeliner. Plus, if you consider what you'd spend on traditional eyeliner, say $7 each, four per year....that makes it 10 cents a day. Not so bad, plus you get to look nice with a lot less effort! Which just happens to be right up my alley!

Josie says: She wears her hair in a bun every day, yeah, she's all about less effort!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been wanting the liner, too. When I put liner on my lower lid, it always ends up bleeding down under my eyes and drives me crazy. Pat, yours looks amazing. I love it!!

*Tigerlily*: What is Soft Tap? How do the results differ from the regular type? 

*Pat:* Was yours the regular kind and was it very painful when being done?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I've been wanting the liner, too. When I put liner on my lower lid, it always ends up bleeding down under my eyes and drives me crazy. Pat, yours looks amazing. I love it!!
> 
> 
> *Pat:* Was yours the regular kind and was it very painful when being done?[/B]


I've never heard the term "Soft Tap" permanent makeup. So I guess I have the regular kind ??? I don't know! :bysmilie: 

But I gotta tell ya, it hurts like H#**. But then in a few days when it's healed...life is good. 

And it look's good when you get up in the morning and when you come out of the ocean, etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok first Soft tap is a technique that uses a hand tool to tap the pigment in. No electric rotary tool. I didn't feel it at all because they use a topical numbing agent. It has been sore today and my eyes are still very puffy also they are shiny because of the ointment I have to keep on them for the next week. I had upper and lower lids done and she used the lash fill and line style. I will go back in 3 weeks and have it done again to add more or fill in anyplace that didn't take well. She custom mixed my colors so I will keep the blue/black tint and it shouldn't fade out to a grey. Im sure the cost depends on where you live but mine was $400. that was for upper and lower + touch ups for 1 year. The lady that did mine has been doing it for over 15 years and is very skilled. Here are my pictures. Remember this is only 24 hours after having it done so it will change in the next few weeks. I'll post new pictures when it has healed.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Tigerlily (sorry I don't know your name, just your furbaby's) for posting pics. It looks really good, especially considering it's the first day! Now you guys have got me curious. I've been searching online and looking at before and after shots. The eyebrows are the most interesting, because there are some really scary permanent eyebrows that some women have chosen! I always use my tax refund for something fun...maybe I'll get some permanent eyeliner this year. 

Josie says: I thought I was getting a luxury crate this year? WTF Mom!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

my name is Cindy. Yes eyebrows can be scary. I had planned on getting them done to but chickend out. I didn't what to have a permanetly scared look like some I've seen. With the soft tap it seems to look more like individual hairs if the artist knows what there doing. I think Im going to save and have my lips done in the year. I bet I'll look like a puffer fish or somone with bad collegen implants for a few days but it would be worth it not to have to mess with lipstick. Josie you will get that crate just give Mommy lots of kisses.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's mine about 5 yrs ago. I don't have any other close up of my eyes
but the liner hasn't really changed.
[attachment=27963:eyes.jpg] 
The gal that did mine also taught the technique.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That all looks amazing.

I'm too scared of permanent, what if I get bored with it? I can't take it off  

I like to mix it up when I wear eyeliner (blue, black, green, etc...) but mostly I choose not to wear it, it's only for special occasions. You guys are very decisive I see, something I am not  but if I was, I would totally think about getting that done! Well, maybe...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> That all looks amazing.
> 
> I'm too scared of permanent, what if I get bored with it? I can't take it off
> 
> I like to mix it up when I wear eyeliner (blue, black, green, etc...) but mostly I choose not to wear it, it's only for special occasions. You guys are very decisive I see, something I am not  but if I was, I would totally think about getting that done! Well, maybe...[/B]


You can always add to it yourself to change the look. I just had it done because I'm in the water alot in the summer and I hate the way I look without eyeliner on cause my lashes are blonde ....you know....the whole vanity thing.
And I don't like the waterproof stuff. Also did you ever take a long flight and look like you don't have any eye makeup on when you got to your destination?....well not anymore....


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

look so nice but it must be a super OUCH, i chickened out the idea of this though i have a tattoo on my back haha


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

All the pictures look great!! If I weren't such a chicken I would definitely get the eyeliner done, I never change my color and somedays I just hate having to fuss with it. Eyeliner really enhances the eyes.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow that all looks great. Cindy yours looks amazing for 24 hours out! I think I will have to look into this, as I always wear the same color on my lower lids. It would be so nice not to have to deal with it everyday.


----------

